# Late deliveries.....seems you don't want to do them



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm sure most just got the email about late deliveries. Interesting and telling as it appears any late delivery counts against you. Funny how i'm seeing MANY late blocks well past the normal 9pm late delivery. 
So.....for the holiday they give you an extra 30 minutes but after that, guess everyone will be simply dumping the packages back at the warehouse. 
Who comes up with this stuff???!!!
Maybe i'll take one of the 8:45 pm starts, get there, load up, drive down the road then just bring all packages back! 

From the email:
It's the holiday season. Customers can't wait to get packages.

Evening blocks for Amazon.com should allow delivery completion by 9pm. Unexpected delays may mean a few deliveries past 9pm. It's okay. Sometimes things happen. Only deliveries past 9:30pm impact your Amazon Flex on-time delivery rating.

If you have a block scheduled to end after 9pm, deliver as many packages as possible until 9:30pm. Return undelivered packages to the station. Your Amazon Flex service rating will not be impacted.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got this too. It makes no sense!!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

To be honest I've never encountered a block a 8-11pm block that couldn't be finished by 9:30. Same with 7:30-10:30 , 7-10 6:30-930. Those are those last minute urgent blocks that usually have 1-14 stops. I suppose this will help retain noobs from getting deactivated during their learning period. I look forward to the 10pm-2am increased rate blocks this shift will create.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Thought the same thing....makes no sense.

Not sure what other opportunities it creates other than just being able to pick up the packages, turn around and drop them off.
Says right in the email "deliver as many packages as possible until 9:30pm. Return undelivered packages to the station."
After the holidays, same thing but goes back to 9pm.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

This is awesome, going to start trying harder for later blocks now. It was always kind of confusing how you'd have a block until 11, app would say delivery is late and warehouse folks said just try. Never got dinged on it but nice to have some direction now


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

I had a block 7:30pm-11pm going to a city 45 minutes away from warehouse pick up with 40+ packages. With all the time lost due to waiting in line getting into the warehouse, scanning, and traffic getting there, all my packages were late. Never received an email warning or anything. All were delivered except one that was going to a School. I love their new policy and I know it will keep all of us motivated during the holiday season.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

An 8pm to 11pm is sitting there waiting. $81 for a 3 hour block, most i've ever seen here.
Guess it's possible to get done before 9:30?

Edit: and now a bunch of 2 hour $36 blocks to 10:15 and 10:30. Who would take a standard rate 2 hour for logistics......just more amazon illogic......

Edit2: all the blocks sat until they expired, even after they raised the rate to $54 for 2 hour blocks?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I've been given varying bits of advice from support on this but the gist of it seems to be no calling/doorbell/knocking when delivering late (either 8pm or 9pm depending on who you ask). Quietly leave the package if it's safe otherwise return to WH. I would prefer to do that rather than make a trip back to the WH. However, if my route is a bunch of distant stops then this new 9:30pm cutoff rule might be a blessing.

Edit: Just read the actual email. So this mean we don't even have to attempt a "quiet" delivery -- just hit 9:30pm and abort. Sweet!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> Edit: Just read the actual email. So this mean we don't even have to attempt a "quiet" delivery -- just hit 9:30pm and abort. Sweet!


 Yep.....that's how I read it. DO NOT do deliveries after 9:30 for holiday, 9:00 after. Otherwise it simply brings down your rating no matter what.

Funny thing is there were MANY blocks starting after 9pm last night so......would be interesting to hear from anyone who did a block last night
at dmi2 or dmi3 how they handled it.


----------



## MDiesel (Oct 11, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yep.....that's how I read it. DO NOT do deliveries after 9:30 for holiday, 9:00 after. Otherwise it simply brings down your rating no matter what.
> 
> Funny thing is there were MANY blocks starting after 9pm last night so......would be interesting to hear from anyone who did a block last night
> at dmi2 or dmi3 how they handled it.


I read the email yesterday right before I saw those blocks sitting there. I had a package I had to return to the warehouse and was tempted to take the 8:45 block and just come back at 9:30. $54 for 45 mins isn't bad, but I got lazy....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

MDiesel said:


> I read the email yesterday right before I saw those blocks sitting there. I had a package I had to return to the warehouse and was tempted to take the 8:45 block and just come back at 9:30. $54 for 45 mins isn't bad, but I got lazy....


 Apparently there were few takers as I watched almost every block expire except the dmi2 3 hour for $81. 
Were you at dmi2 or 3? Were there many or any flex drivers picking up?

They had 5 blocks for dmi3 from 7pm to 8pm something like that but standard rate, all expired and they never increased the rates so they dropped another load around 8pm for later. They appeared to have expired as well.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I just laughed at the desperation of it all. A 1hr , $18, 8-9:00pm.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

These snow storms sent my station into a frenzy due to late trucks. I showed up at 5:30 knowing how bad my station gets. I expected to be in by 6. Nope. Closer to 6:35 so I was in my car waiting over an hour in a line wrapped around the building. It was so bad that routes were not even being scanned and everyone got 40 packages each. 
I had numerous packages 20-25 min apart on top of the late start. It wasn't looking good. 9pm came... I decided to go until 9:30 since the next handful were all close. Then around 9:28 my next package was 25 minutes away. NOPE! I looked ahead to another on 24 minutes away from that one. Nope! I probably brought back 14 packages. There is no way in hell that was a 3 hour route.

I got to the station and people were pouring in with returns. I get it. The truck was late due to snow, but this was nuts. The am drivers are going to feel it tomorrow and I better not get dinged for those returns either.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm sure most just got the email about late deliveries. Interesting and telling as it appears any late delivery counts against you. Funny how i'm seeing MANY late blocks well past the normal 9pm late delivery.
> So.....for the holiday they give you an extra 30 minutes but after that, guess everyone will be simply dumping the packages back at the warehouse.
> Who comes up with this stuff???!!!
> Maybe i'll take one of the 8:45 pm starts, get there, load up, drive down the road then just bring all packages back!
> ...


Like everyone else I have read that email with dumbfounded amazement. I don't think anyone with an education in linguistics could have done a better job at putting out a more confusing message, if that was the goal. Read in a vacuum however, the reading folks are suggesting here, that is to take everything back at 9:30PM, regardless of your block start and end time, is what the email says to do. But I think the message meant if your block is scheduled to end before or at 9PM, you can finish up your deliveries until 9:30 without the CE email penalty ( who knows if Amazon will provide additional compensation, right?). I don't think Amazon meant if you pick up an 8-10:30PM block you should stop delivering at 9:30 and return the undelivered packages to the warehouse, but who knows with this well managed company. I didn't see the email until after I completed two blocks "scheduled" to end after 9:30PM, so I will let you folks know if I get dinged for completing all of my deliveries on time, during-but not over my assigned block time- yet past 9:30.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That sound you just heard was every blue vest in every warehouse slapping their foreheads after reading that email. How the hell are they supposed to get stuff delivered with that kind of crazy policy!? And even worse, Flex HQ put it in writing, so they can't even really bully drivers into staying out on the roads.....


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> I don't normally do evening blocks but accepted one on Black Friday because it paid $80 for a four hour block (2:45-6:45pm). But turned out it took almost six hours to finish the block due to rush hour traffic and the deliveries being widely spread apart. So I got a total of $8 more for doing two hours of extra work, whoopee! No more evening blocks for me.


Why would you work two hours over your shift? I would of returned the rest of the packages back to the warehouse. Don't be a sucker and work for Amazon for free.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

jester121 said:


> That sound you just heard was every blue vest in every warehouse slapping their foreheads after reading that email. How the hell are they supposed to get stuff delivered with that kind of crazy policy!? And even worse, Flex HQ put it in writing, so they can't even really bully drivers into staying out on the roads.....


I called support over it before I returning to the station. They told me since I didn't start until after 6 I should do what the email said and return @ 9:30. Technically I started @ 6 but they didn't let me in the building until after 6:30 even though they had us park our cars to sign in at the entrance at 6. That last part feels a bit sketchy but we'll see.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> An 8pm to 11pm is sitting there waiting. $81 for a 3 hour block, most i've ever seen here.
> Guess it's possible to get done before 9:30?
> 
> Edit: and now a bunch of 2 hour $36 blocks to 10:15 and 10:30. Who would take a standard rate 2 hour for logistics......just more amazon illogic......
> ...


Working night blocks is no bueno.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems no definitive answers yet? Damned if you do damned if you don't and no straight answers from support or warehouse people.


Unfortunately all our blocks are now later in the day and evenings. Most run right into rush hour and later.
I'm now getting ready to start doing them as I have no other choice. 
For now i'll be returning anything that will get delivered after 9:30 then after the holiday it will be 9:00. 

Got a link to another survey.....not sure why they keep sending them to me. My responses are never good for them and this one is going to be a real DOOZY trust me! Not holding back at this point.....going to let er' rip.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> I called support over it before I returning to the station. They told me since I didn't start until after 6 I should do what the email said and return @ 9:30. Technically I started @ 6 but they didn't let me in the building until after 6:30 even though they had us park our cars to sign in at the entrance at 6. That last part feels a bit sketchy but we'll see.


Sketchy as frig, and you should be emailing to complain every time it happens. Throw those bastards in the warehouse under the bus as hard as they'd do to you in 3 seconds if given a chance. They're costing you money when you're parked outside waiting on them to get their act together.

Flex can check logs on their end to see when (and where) everyone hit their check-in button, and also when you started and finished scanning packages.


----------



## paper_doll (Dec 4, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Accepting a block and failing to at least attempt all the deliveries before going back to the warehouse is a great way to get yourself deactivated.


This is astoundingly NOT true. I aborted my last three with no attempt, returned them to warehouse after 9pm. Nothing happened.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

UPDATE

Well as promised here is the follow-up: I just received my weekly report from Amazon and every package that I delivered after 930 PM during my 2 blocks that were SCHEDULED to end AFTER 930 PM, WERE COUNTED AGAINST ME AS “UNDELIVERED”. Just un-£¥€£¡¥@believable, the incompetence of Amazon Flex Logistics. Do NOT deliver any packages after 930 pm (holiday) or 9 pm regular season, even if you block is scheduled to end AFTER that time, because you will be dinged. 830 pm to 1130 pm block? Return the last two thirds of the packages to the warehouse. Those boobs must be tweeking those pipes hard up in Seattle.

Flex


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

paper_doll said:


> This is astoundingly NOT true. I aborted my last three with no attempt, returned them to warehouse after 9pm. Nothing happened.


Nothing happened? lol famous last words.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Nothing happened?


Same here, twice this week I delivered right up to 9:30pm and took the remaining back to the WH. That said, I did try to knock out as many as I could before doing so. I asked a WH guy about it and he confirmed the policy and said I was fine.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

if you want to take the word of a warehouse worker that's your choice.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> if you want to take the word of a warehouse worker that's your choice.


That's fair, you do make a good point. This however was not your average WH guy, he was one of the few who seem to have it together.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> That's fair, you do make a good point. This however was not your average WH guy, he was one of the few who seem to have it together.


 It's NOT the warehouse workers word.....it is actual policy DIRECTLY dictated from amazon. The text I posted IS the actual email from amazon NOT some warehouse worker. The warehouse worker simply confirmed to you the policy, nothing more.


----------

